# New member, lots of questions :)



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

:wave: Hello guys and girls, i've just discovered this forum and i'd like to introduce myself as a proud owner of a 2-month female chihuahua puppy! I got her a couple of days ago and we are getting along great. I got a couple of questions for you that i hope you can answer. 

Here are some pics of her:

http://www.toocreative.com/test/jazz


1. As you can see in the pics her ears are still floppy. Will they stand up all of a sudden or will it be a gradual process? When i touch them they are really soft, as if is only loose skin.

2. Sometimes when she is sleeping she is having these stomach spams that last for a couple of secs. It doesn't happen frequently but is it something to worry about?

3. She bites reaaally hard! She has the strongest bite that i've ever seen in a 2-month old puppy. I've tried to make her stop by several methods i found on the net, like saying a loud and deep 'No' and walking away, but doing that only makes her more excited. I've read of using a bitter substance but that will stop her also form licking, which is a thing i like. Any suggestions?

That's it, also check the pics and tell me if she looks ok, her proportions and all. Thanks in advance. [/url]


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Ears are tricky... sometimes they are up right away and others take time. usually they will do what they are going to do by 6 months.

Is she a fullblodded Chi?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

Well she was given to me as a present so i don't know her parents. But i do know her aunt and she is a lovely chi. Did you see anything strange in the pics?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

She was very cute just a few things seemed a tiny bit off but I'm no expert. Plus she is so young she will be changing everyday .AND sometimes pix get wrong angles and make things look different then they really are.

How big is she. Do you know a weight?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

i'll measure her tonight and let you know. How much should she weigh?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL.. there is no "should" it's like skin kids... they weigh what they weigh 


If you like her then I wouldn't even worry about it . She's very cute any way you slice it  

For biting I know alot of people use the ignoring and saying no, but I have to say i never had a nipping problem with any of my dogs past the first initial try outs of puppy nipping. I few taps across the snout and they got the idea pretty fast.Nothing big , just someting to show NO .
All my dogs are now very well adjusted and love me to death. I have one that mouths me once in awhile to play but that's it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She sure is a cutie!
Looking at her legs and snout she could be part miniature dachshund?
Just a guess but if it's true her ears might not stand up.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

AW so cute she is!!! Best of luck may she bring you lots of joy!! I would agree w/Mrs. P looks like daschund mix....big paws, thicker legs, different nose. WELCOME TO THE FORUM :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi and welcome

sorry to disappoint you but |I also have to agree with the others it is a adorable pup but sorry to say I dont think it is a purebreed chi  but such a cutie all the same


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi and wecome! I'd have to agree about her being mixed. Her ears are set kinda far back and low. She's hecka cute, so who cares if she's purebred?!? She's got a great face..


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome!! Your baby is adorable!! =) I love her coloring! I agree with everyone else...she looks like part doxie. Nonetheless, she is a cutie! =) Hope to see more pix as she gets older!!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks guys! i measured her this morning and she weighs 1.6 lbs (is that alot for a 2 month chi puppy?) . And you're right, i don't really care if she is a purebred or not cause we already started to get bonded, and she really has a chihuahua personality. 

But the thing is, the couple that originally bought her from a petshop paid the money for a purebred, so they were ripped off in a way if she's a halfbreed. I'll take her to the vet in a few days and have her checked, i guess he'll know.


----------



## CelesteWolffe (May 19, 2004)

Hi, Kirk, welcome to the board. What's your puppy's name? She's adorable! I think she is mixed with dachshund. Just by the placement of the ears on the head and her coloring. If that is her heritage, her ears may never stand up as a dachshund's don't. Nevertheless, she is a total beauty and I would love her to pieces anyway. I believe that a dog doesn't have to be purebred to be a totally loving companion. As far as the biting goes, my Olivia likes to nip at your fingers when we are playing. We sternly say, "No bite!" and give her a toy in substitute. She has responded to this very well. Now she is learning that there are things she can and cannot bite and knows the difference. Occasionally she will need to be reminded, but she responds right away. Her stomach making spasming noises is quite normal. Unless she seems to be in pain, vomiting or having diarrhea, I wouldn't worry about it. For Olivia, the stomach sounds happens most often after eating some grass, perfectly normal thing to do. If she starts getting bloated or you can see worms in stool, I think the stomach thing is normal. Just take her to the vet regularly or when you think there might be a problem. Trust your parental instinct.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I was going to respond to your questions last time but forgot. Here's my two cents:
1. I agree with Celeste...the ears may not stand up if she is indeed part doxie. But, I fostered a chi/doxie mix puppy and her ears were floppy until about 14-16 weeks. Now they stand up all the way!.
2. Stomach spasms...does her stomach go in and out and make a squishy, watery sound (i dont know how to describe it)?? Thats what they do when they're going to throw up. Sometimes nothing actually comes out because they swallow it back down or something. Have you had her dewormed?? Our girl threw up a lot until we had her dewormed. After that we had no problem unless she ate grass. 
3. As for biting, we would gently close her mouth when she was biting us and said NO. Also, try putting a chew toy in her mouth directly after. This will show her that it's okay to chew on the toy not your finger. The nylabones are good for chewing. They naturally like to chew things so a nylabone is a good substitute for a finger! =P 
Good luck!! =)


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you again for your replies. As i said the loud 'No bite' tehnique does not work, it only excites her more. But i have found a way that seems to make her stop. When she starts biting when playing, i make a high-pitched screetching noise just like the screaming of a puppy and then she stops and climbs to my face to lick me. I'll work a bit on this and see if it has any results.

Now for the stomach spams, she doesn't make any noise. Her stomach goes in and out a couple of times and then it stops. And it only happens when she is asleep.

Also for the purebred thing, i've shown her to many people that have previously owned chi's and all of them are confused. Half of them said that she's a halfbred and the rest said she's pure, but just off standards. In the last few days her ears have started to go 'horizontal' were the ear starts. Is that a sign that they are starting to stand up? Here are some more pics of her ears as of today:

Oh, and ilovesadie, you've got the prettiest chi i've ever seen!


























Thanks a million! 8)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

It certainly looks like they might be making there way up, but it is the snout and the way the ears are rounded rather than pointed that make me think she not pure breed, she sure is so lovely though, I think you will just have to wait and see what the vet says, is there no wayu of getting in touch with the breeders and double checking with them :wave:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm.. well the vet only guesss like we all do and if they aren't super familiar with the particular breed can only be a good a guess as the rest of us.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Gee I wouldn't care what he is, he has an adorable face!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie says "Thank you!!" We think she's very pretty too and she knows it!! =P I would have to agree with ozzysmom about her characteristics. It's definitely not bad to have a mix though. They tend to live longer and are healthier than purebreeds because when they're mixed, their genetic defects tend to disappear. Mixing two breeds seems to take the best traits of both breeds and put them together. Anyways, I'm glad you've found a way to stop her biting. Their little baby teeth are so sharp!


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

WELCOME!!
How cute is that little girl of yours...lol..
She looks a little bit like a cross between a Chihuahua and a Dachshund.
I love her colors though :wave:


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

hmm, well my Neville's ears are strange. When he is sleepy his ears droop, and when he is awake and wants to play his ears stick up and are really perky, and he is a full blooded chi. I agree that your little kid may not be full blooded as his nose looks a little long, but hey what do I know? <laughs> I'm sure when you take him to the vet he or she will be able to tell you for sure! Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2004)

I took him to the vet yesterday for his second set of shots and he also told me that he's got miniature-Dachshund blood in her. One of her parents, probably the male cause i've seen his mother, was also a Chi-Dachshund mix. Also he told me that it's 50-50 for his ears to stand up cause they are bigger than most chi's and are getting heavy. As i said before, i don't really care what he is cause i adore her, but i'll make sure that the petshop guy that sold her gets in some kind of trouble because he sold her as a purebred. Or maybe i can make him get my second dog at a lower price, cause in my country halfbreed dogs go around for free. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you should definately get your money back to say the least


----------



## CelesteWolffe (May 19, 2004)

I agree with Clare, you should push to at least get your money back. Here in the States, you would certainly be justified in making that case. If you want another puppy, the owner should be pressed to give you one. I agree that your dog is beautiful and I would love him no matter what, as you do. But at the same time, you were lied to and this is something you should press to have justified. Good luck. Let us know what happens. :?:


----------

